
The Future of Scalable Cloud Storage Will Be Objects - jtsymonds
https://thenewstack.io/forget-file-system-future-scalable-cloud-storage-will-objects/
======
QuinnyPig
"The future, that's my present when was this article written--oh, 2017."

